# What should I do first???



## Jmelliot86 (5 mo ago)

So I’m wanting to do some mods to my 2017 Gen 2. Here are some things I’ve looked into. Let me know what you’ll think.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

100% start with the plugs  

Joking aside, am sure those Pirelli are nice tires. But I would get the non-run flat version. Run flat tires are heavy and stiff.


----------



## Jmelliot86 (5 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> 100% start with the plugs
> 
> Joking aside, am sure those Pirelli are nice tires. But I would get the non-run flat version. Run flat tires are heavy and stiff.


Yeah I hadn’t thought of the added weight from run flats. I currently have Pirelli All Season non run flats. So I’ll probably stick with those. The plugs and coil packs are for when the current ones succumb to wear.


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

Jmelliot86 said:


> The plugs and coil packs are for when the current ones succumb to wear.


Dude, the joke was based on you posting this in the diesel section.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

@Jmelliot86 , which engine do you have in your car?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

The turbo upgrade


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Take the entire $5,733 and invest it in an IRA.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Start off with just a tune. You’ll be impressed.


----------



## Dave's World (Feb 4, 2021)

I’ve been building my Gen 2 up for t he last year. Best upgrade is an intercooler air intake and a tune. Down the road a wastegate upgrade.


----------



## 72chevman (Dec 28, 2018)

Forget the expensive plugs. Get NGK 4644, gap them down to .028 and change them once a year. $10 a set. I don't see Ceramic tint on your list, maybe you already have it. The heat blocking properties are amazing, which you would have appreciated this hot summer in KS. You can even find clear ceramic tint they can do on the inside of your windshield for when you park outside or drive into the sun. I never use my windshield shade anymore as the tint (Llumar Air 80) blocks 50% of the radiant heat and 99% UV. If you haven't been to ZZPerformance.com check out their Cruze parts and tech articles. They are 1.4 turbo gurus. I have their downpipe, midpipe and tune.


----------

